# The Snood Dudes Party 2012



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

What a blast as usual. I hope the gator still runs. Hardly any trails to ride on. Next year we might need two.

I am so glad I cashed in my chips at 1 am. After a slippery finger and 2 loud forced coughs we proceeded short handed to achieve record sales two days in a row at The Buck.

Got my 28 work hours in since you all left.

Ack did smile. Except for during the heat treatment he recieved through.the rear extremeties in the gator ride!










PartialSpecies.....well he is just a hell of a great guy and a ton of fun to hang out with, even lacking some species. I am guessing that is where "angler" comes from.










Cass. A class act and I suspect many more fun times hanging out together for years to come and not only a great friend but part of the family.

Congratulations on a great year Snoods. Looking forward to many more adventures to come! 

Thank you all for coming down. Looking forward...we will do this again right?










Koz

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

First I have to thank the Snoods as a whole for inviting us Fools down to the annual shindig. I can certainly tell you guys have honed the details of this fine get-together over the years. I went into this basically knowing nobody, but as soon as I met you all it was like we've known each other for years. I had questioned whether or not I wanted to take one of my few vacation days left to make it down, but in the end I'm glad I did. As I sit here back at work I'm wishing I was still hanging around the campfire sharing stories with you guys!

Koz, heck of a setup you have, and I have to agree with MSA that you truly have a slice of heaven down there. Your hard work shows as soon as you pull into the drive and then walk into the cabin. Thanks will go out to you first for allowing all of this to happen at your place.....it's the perfect backdrop for a group of hunters who share your same passions.

Bucky, thanks go out to you next for feeding the whole crew.....the food was amazing and plentiful, even though I don't think I'll be eating any bacon for months! Oh, and hopefully by next year you'll have a windshield on the Gator......and maybe some back seats for the property tours!

Shoe, a big thanks goes out to you for the perch fishing trip. It was a great day to be out on the water and as promised you got us onto fish! Also have to say you throw some great horseshoes......we hold the title until next year! 

Big T, LB, and FN.....it was great to finally meet you guys and be able to chat. Glad you were there to talk deer/turkey hunting around the fire John......don't know if I could have talked all that deep stuff that MSA and FN were discussing!

Cass.....great to finally meet up with you and thanks so much for the ride down. Hope that you get the job out west, but then again I'm sure it just wouldn't be the same without you at the party.

Tim, it was great to finally meet a fellow Fool.....hope to see and chat with you again soon at the Fools party. If you're ever up for heading north to do some TROUT fishing let me know....I'm game! 

I can now call all of you true friends and I hope I'm invited to many Snood parties in the future! I think it would only be fair to throw an invite out to the Snoods to partake in our victory celebration if and when it happens.....stay tuned for the details!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

We hear it every year how welcome and comfortable everyone is with each other. Like Ack said (as soon as I met you all it was like we've known each other for years). Thats what you get when you get a good group of guy's together. I am very fortunate to have all of you in my life. It will come back around either hunting out west with Cass when he owns his own tater farm or fishing for some species of fish with mostspeciesangler (MSA):evil:. Hopefully some day I will be hosting some sort of party at my deer/turkey shack and you all are welcome.

I would like to thank KozyMoto for being such a giving person and to open up his place and tell everyone to "make your self at home" and truly mean it. We also have him to thank for the "Prime Rib" that I was very nervous about cooking it. Thanks to my mother I have some mad cooking skills and "NAILED IT"...just say'en and am very happy to be Kitchen *itch.


Cass thanks for helping out in the kitchen and being like the step brother everyone likes. Don't think for a minute you owe you employer anything. You get paid for your time and you both settle up at the end of the week. You worked your tail off and they pay you for it. Both benefit from it and each week you start over. Like I told you no one can blame you for tiring to better your self and if they do they are selfish and do not have your best interest in mind. My mom aways told me no one is going to look out for you like your mother so you look out for your self.

MSA & Ack...both supper guy's and glad to have finally meet you. I had a conversation with one of my design guy's this morning about a windshield and roof for the gator...

"T"...what did I tell you about those chips!!...:lol: and thanks for bringing the wood down.

LoBrass...Great award ceremony...lets kill some geese soon!!!

Shoe & Nazi....we have stands to pull and re-set.

I hope you all liked and found a place for your turkey leg band....I just hope I find something that cool for next year!!

Snoods Rule,
Bucky


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

00Buckshot69 said:


> "T"...what did I tell you about those chips!!...:lol:
> Snoods Rule,
> Bucky


They were good for a couple!:yikes::lol:


Koz's hospitality knows no bounds!

Shoe, thanks for getting the "SHOE" on the water for the Fools, you're a class act!

Rog, your horndog charm knows no age limit!

MSA, I don't believe you don't snore at home! For the love of God man!:yikes::lol:

Ack, make sure the rest of the Fools know now that we're worthy of your company and pencil us in for June 8th, 2013! Give or take!

Bucky, you sure do put a great scald on a rib!:coolgleam

LoBrass, I'm forever corrupted from the lyrics you subjected us to, so you deserved watching me bust a move!

Dan, we'll miss you more than you know but we love that you're doing what you love and going where the road leads. We'll cross paths again! Good luck Buddy!!

I was reminded again why I love the turkey contest. Thanks!!!!!

T


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

T, I swear I don't! I must have some crazy sinus crap going on right now. I've had a bloody nose everyday since I've been back home. And I forgot to apologize to you guys that had to deal with it. Sorry fellas. Also sorry to Fish Nazi for talking your ear off, but thanks a ton for listening. I really appreciate it! We should really try to put together an ice fishing or even a fall salmon/steelhead fishing party. Lobrass, it was awesome to finally meet you. I think next year we'll have to reclaim our dominance of the horseshoe pits and dethrone Ack and Shoe. Ack, the man, the myth, the YouTube legend...we will definately spend some time chasing some fish around. And I agree that the Snoods should have an open invite to our get together if and when it happens. It was good to finally meet you as well Tony. Your a wealth of knowledge in deer management. Good luck on the proposal. I for one would love to see it go through. Cass your a good guy, and I wish you luck in wherever life leads you. If it doesn't take you out of state, I'll come out of waterfowl retirement and have you out to the cabin for a hunt.
I've thought about what everyone has said about having a feeling like we've known each other forever. Over the years of banter and smack talk we have gotten to know each other better than we all know. Then having that common bond as outdoorsman and hunters it makes for easy conversation. You all are a top notch group of guys and I'd be honored to share a blind, boat, or frozen body of water with anyone of you.
Here's a few pictures I snapped of the awards ceremony. If anyone wants a copy of your team photo I got, I'd be happy to pass it along .


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Tim.....you PM Steve yet about your name change? Looks like you're informally stuck with it around here! :lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ack said:


> Hey Tim.....you PM Steve yet about your name change? Looks like you're informally stuck with it around here! :lol:


:lol::lol: I don't think even catching a brown trout will change things now. He's a marked man!:lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> T, I swear I don't! I must have some crazy sinus crap going on right now. I've had a bloody nose everyday since I've been back home.
> 
> The bloody nose must have been from me beating you with a pillow!:lol:
> 
> Tony. Your a wealth of knowledge in deer management.


That and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee!:lol:


----------



## oldschoolll (Nov 24, 2008)

I will tell all of you Tim can snore with the best of them, even rivaling me, his father, always has and always will. As far as the "AllSpecies" in his name here, it should have been "a few", you know the old saying, "even a blind squirrel can occassionally find a nut is alot like Tim's fishing prowess. :lol: All kidding aside, Tim has been raving about how great a time he had meeting all of you and spending a couple days there. 
____________


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Man i sure wish i could have made it but my son had a semifinal baseball game and didnt get home until10:30, but sounds like you guys were still up!! What fun!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

As everyone said it was a great time and it was like meeting up with old friends. It was very cool to have Tim out fishing while he got text messages confirming that he was going to be the proud father of a baby boy. Fishing was a little tough, but we scratched up a meal or two. 

On a different note, the northeast winds blew in some cold water and the steelies were in by the piers yesterday. I got my brother out last night for a couple of hours of fishing. We went 2 for 4 with a nice 12 pounder landed. Here are a few pics. 




























A sunset like that really makes me feel grateful that I live in a place like I do and have the ability to get out and do the things that I do! I don't get out in the evenings nearly enough. Work gets in the way of all my fun!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Dandys!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Very nice Jeff! :coolgleam


----------

